# greetings from holland



## raindrops (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi fellow catlovers!

I came across your web site and found it so wonderful, I signed up! =)
I currently live in the netherlands.. and it's freezing right now. Not great weather at the moment..

You know, I never liked cats but my husband and his mom always had pets, especially stray cats who just ended up staying in her huge garden! 

We ended up with one of her strays, a brown tabby that is now about a year and a half. I named her Tubby because she was so well fed by my mother in law that she was kinda chubby and well rounded... It's kinda mean I know, but the name kinda stuck..  plus, one letter change from tabby to tubby..  She's so sweet and tamed but very scared of strangers, still, after a year with us..

We lost our other darling cat, Peekaboo, about a month ago through some careless driver - she was only a year and 4 months old! It was sooo sad when we lost her.. I cried everyday.... we miss her so much. Nowadays I console myself with Tubby and perhaps later we'll get a kitten so she won't be so lonely... 

So I became a catlover through my hubbie and mother-in-law... =)

I hope to learn a lot about cats, still, from this great site!

Greetings,
Adrianne


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

welcome!!!!
i just found this forum the other day too.
it's great having so many cat lovers in one place!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I like the name hehe I'm sure its a cutie!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Hellen, welcome to the forum. I know what it is like to lose a pet. However, you did the right thing in adopting another kitty right away, and not brood over your loss.


----------



## raindrops (Dec 8, 2003)

Wayne,

Actually we didn't get a new cat/kitten. We had our other cat, Tubby to play with. My hubbie and I wanted to and we're looking around on different web sites, but the prices for kittens in Holland really has sky rocketed for the winter!

Adrianne


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Adrianne! It has been cold and rainy all day in Pennsylvania too. A few days ago we had about 8 inches of snow and a power outage! I guess we have to go through winter to really enjoy spring! (I hate winter, though.) 

I'm sorry you lost a pet. It's a shame, but the roads are getting so busy now that I can't let mine out at all. It's just not safe.  

I'm so glad cats won you over! They have a way of doing that! Once they get into your house, they find the way to your heart!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Adrianne 
and I have to agree with Kitkat - the names are lovely. I actually think that chubby is absolutely adorable. I wish my Frosty could get just a little bit chunkier so I can squeeze him some more!


----------



## raindrops (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi,

Thank you for the warm welcome! It's nice to know that there are so many cat lovers out there! =)

We've been looking at the pound but only adult cats.. I wish I could adopt them all, but with a small apartment, I can only make room for 2.. and I'm afraid Tubby will get jealous and have fits if I get an adult cat.. we'll wait and see..

It was freezing the last few days.. now it's just raining and wet! 
Hope everyone have a great weekend! 

Adrianne


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!!!


----------



## kittygirl (Jan 20, 2004)

i am very sry for ur lost but i am very happy for ur gain of tubby i just joined this forum a few days ago well i hope u enjoy ur new cat


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey and welcome hope you have fun


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Please check the date before you post. This forum was started (and ended) in december.


----------

